# connection issues



## mlw (Dec 4, 2013)

can anyone please tell/show me how the two wires from satellite connect to the diplexer and then to the two coax cables going into the house. current connection is one wire from sat goes straight to triplexer at receiver, the other wire from sat goes to diplexer connected to sat side of diplexer and then a coax cable connects to uhf/vhf side of the diplexer that runs to tv2. nothing is connected to the in/out side of the diplexer. tv1 has picture but no pic on tv2. thanks for any help.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> can anyone please tell/show me how the two wires from satellite connect to the diplexer and then to the two coax cables going into the house. current connection is one wire from sat goes straight to triplexer at receiver, the other wire from sat goes to diplexer connected to sat side of diplexer and then a coax cable connects to uhf/vhf side of the diplexer that runs to tv2. nothing is connected to the in/out side of the diplexer. tv1 has picture but no pic on tv2. thanks for any help.


Are you asking about a 222 receiver?


----------



## mlw (Dec 4, 2013)

yes, i am sorry i left that out of the op.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

mlw said:


> can anyone please tell/show me how the two wires from satellite connect to the diplexer and then to the two coax cables going into the house. current connection is one wire from sat goes straight to triplexer at receiver, the other wire from sat goes to diplexer connected to sat side of diplexer and then a coax cable connects to uhf/vhf side of the diplexer that runs to tv2. nothing is connected to the in/out side of the diplexer. tv1 has picture but no pic on tv2. thanks for any help.


Do you have a Dish Pro Plus on the dish, do you have a separator at the receiver?


----------



## mlw (Dec 4, 2013)

i believe it is a dish pro plus. i have one hdmi cable coming out of receiver to wall up to tv1 and one coax coming out of wall going to a triplexer going to the receiver. i can disconnect the diplexer outside and i still have a picture on tv1. i have the tv2 coax attached to the uhf/vhf side of the diplexer and one of the other wires from dish connected to the sat side of diplexer but nothing is attached to the in/out side of the diplexer. should i move the other wire that is currently connected to the sat side and move it to the in/out side?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

TO use diplexers (or triplexer and diplexer) - there is one connection that is label "Common" - there needs to be a cable connecting these two to each other. SAT on the one closest to the dish/LNB goes to the LNB, ANT or TV would go to your second TV in the remote room..
On your Triplexer - sat1 and sat2 would go to the sat inputs of your 222, and the ANT/TV would be getting the coax output from the home distribution port on the 222

For the common cables - it is ok to be using barrel connectors inbetween them.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Did these instructions help ?


----------

